# Remember Blair's Sailor dress? I bought one!



## pinksugar (Apr 24, 2010)

okay, so I loved this dress:







sooooo....

I saw a similar dress on ebay for next to nothing! high five! It arrived yesterday and while I couldn't get a good shot of it, here it is on the model (from ebay)







It does look painfully retro on, but it's really cute! I can't wait to wear it!

I will not, of course, be wearing it with gloves and a silk scarf like Blair, LOL


----------



## Topazz (Apr 24, 2010)

I think that is super adorable!


----------



## AnnaKG00 (Apr 24, 2010)

Aw, come on! I wanna see the whole look put together on YOU



hoping we'll see a pic soon!


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 24, 2010)

lol... I'll def. post one when I wear it!


----------



## Lucy (Apr 24, 2010)

that's soooooo cute!!!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 24, 2010)

That's kinda cool! Good find.


----------



## Doya G (Apr 25, 2010)

its amaaaaaaaazing!

i'd wear it with a white belt though.


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 25, 2010)

Doya, I was totally thinking that myself. I'll have to be on the look out for one I think!


----------



## sooperficial (Apr 25, 2010)

It's pretty much the same friggin dress! You should just change the buttons out and you will have the same exact dress!


----------



## Darla (Apr 25, 2010)

haha i feel like i'm playing one of those games. how many differences can you spot?

i say the belt is a different color, the buttons...... how many more?


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Apr 25, 2010)

Oh I love it! Definitely something I would wear!


----------



## magosienne (Apr 25, 2010)

It's lovely ! And retro is good ! I must say i love watching Gossip girl just for the fabulous outfits the actresses get to wear.


----------



## Doya G (Apr 26, 2010)

i do that too!

love watching gossip girls for their outfits! not so much with the makeup though.

i like the makeup in Melrose Place. they are sooo pretty!


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 28, 2010)

Okay, I haven't worn it yet but I took photos since I finally bought a white belt!

I am so excited, my family and I are going on a weekend cruise next weekend, and I figure I'll wear my dress to work on friday and then for the first evening on the ship! LOL

What do you think?


----------



## Topazz (Apr 28, 2010)

I think you look very classy, but fun. Looks like it'll be great to take you from work to the cruise


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 28, 2010)

It looks very good on you! Nice figure too. You look tall. How tall are you?


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks ladies! I'm average, 5'6 maybe? Those are really high heels though


----------



## Doya G (Apr 29, 2010)

wooow!!! YOWZA!!

mashallah very very nice..

can i say it looks better on you that it does on Blair! it really does!

very nice..i like very much.


----------



## Makeupchick23 (Apr 29, 2010)

Gorgeous! And I agree very classy =)


----------



## Karren (Apr 29, 2010)

That it so cute Rosie!


----------



## AnnaKG00 (Apr 29, 2010)

It looks fabulous on you - you have a great figure!


----------



## FemmeBoy (May 10, 2010)

Love it! You look gorgeous as always


----------



## perlanga (May 11, 2010)

You look super cute!


----------

